
Show HN: More Kirk Less Spock. Messaging/sales copy course for tech sites - PaulMontreal
https://academy-three.teachable.com/p/websites-that-sell/
======
Jefro118
It's definitely satisfying a need. I think your site could really do with some
social proof but if you don't have any yet it's OK.

I find the header, "More Kirk, less Spock", slightly off putting as a first
attempt at selling to me. I don't watch star trek and have no idea what that
means. I suppose your mileage may vary on that one depending on if the visitor
knows the show but you are making a big assumption there.

Maybe try posting it on
[https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com) as well, people
are always asking for help improving their landing pages there.

------
PaulMontreal
MVP, free course, helps you create messaging and sales copy for your website.
Human element is almost always lacking in early consumer focused
pitches/websites from tech co's. Would love some feedback. Worth polishing? Do
the lessons make sense? What's missing?

